# ECF: Game 7: Pistons @ Heat



## -33-

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game Six
Monday, June 6th--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(3-3)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## hirschmanz

the heat are going to have to do something about rip hamilton


----------



## The Future7

Hopefully Wade can play at almost full strength. Lets go Heat!


----------



## -33-




----------



## thekid

Caron's gotta big head there.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The curse of Rony Seikaly will keep the Heat forever out of the finals! BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA!


----------



## BlackNRed

ChrisWoj said:


> The curse of Rony Seikaly will keep the Heat forever out of the finals! BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA!


:naughty:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Going to be a good game tonight. Going to come down to how much Shaq can do, and who off the bench is going to step up for Wade. I have a feeling no matter what Wade is going to play, if he is legitamtely hurt... Hurt enough to have missed a game, than he is going to be limited out there. But his presence can be enough to help give the rest of the team a boost and maybe he can get the offense going passing wise, if he is going to be limited by shooting.

If Shaq and Wade can play great or at least Wade play decent, and Shaq play superstar status, than this game is winable. I have predicted the Heat to win since the start of the series, but I don't know now with Wade hurt. Wade is the team leader, so its going to be tough not having him around... Either way.. Good game tomo, and good luck.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Wade playing --> Heat winning


----------



## ChrisWoj

ChrisWoj said:


> The curse of Rony Seikaly will keep the Heat forever out of the finals! BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA!


Promptly after saying this I went to bed.

I had a nightmare where Rony Seikaly kept hitting jumpers over me.

I'm scared


----------



## -33-

6 hours....

LET'S GO HEAT!!!
LET'S GO HEAT!!!
LET'S GO HEAT!!!


----------



## hirschmanz

tonight... I am just a fan of good basketball.

I hope wade can play, because he plays good basketball.


----------



## nickrock23

he's playing.


----------



## BlackNRed

I expect AAA to be louder than its ever been tonight.


----------



## -33-

less than 2 1/2 hours til gametime....

Today has dragged on sooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## LoyalBull

Ill tell you what.

Im a die-hard Bulls fan.

And I am nervous for tonight's game.

I just love that Wade.

I REALLY hope this is one of "those" games where Willis Reed limps into the game. Michael plays through the flu and Isiah plays on a broken foot.

Hopefully Im not the kiss of death.


----------



## The Future7

I cant wait to see this game. I have a feeling that we wont even know Wade is injured. Shaq is gonna step up, I know he is hungry.


----------



## hirschmanz

The Future7 said:


> I cant wait to see this game. I have a feeling that we wont even know Wade is injured. Shaq is gonna step up, I know he is hungry.


He's not quite up there with Charles Barkley, but I wouldn't want to come between Shaq and anything when he's hungry.


----------



## JeepLiberty03

*30 & 15 will = 4-0 in game 7!*

I expect the Lakers Shaq of the 3-Peat days to show up tonight and go off on Detroit, and end their season this year.


----------



## UD40

*Re: 30 & 15 will = 4-0 in game 7!*

Lets go guys!! Win or go home, all or nothing!!!! Lets make the Pistons sorry they ever came here. Shaq, make Ben sorry that he even began playing ball in the first place! And we had the statistical odds that a Van Gundy would make the finals, now lets not make the "experts" correct on that one. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

*Re: 30 & 15 will = 4-0 in game 7!*

Dwyane is playing baby! Lets go Flash!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade isnt taking any painkillers!!!

The kids got heart!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Barkley says Wade was faking..


----------



## -33-

Well...this Is It...

Judgement Day

Win Or Go Home

This Is Why We Traded For Shaq...this Is What We've Worked For Since Last June...this Is It.........

PLAY LIKE THERES NO TOMORROW

go Heat!


----------



## BlackNRed

Limit Turnovers, Limit Offensive Rebounds for Detroit and we win this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> Barkley says Wade was faking..


Hes a real idiot sometimes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaq with the smash!!!


----------



## -33-

Shaq with the dunk, 2-0 Heat


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq with the dunk


----------



## RoyWilliams

You know Wade isnt healthy when hes passing away the ball on fast breaks.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33-

alot better defense already....

EDDIE FOR 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333!

5-2 HEAT


----------



## BlackNRed

They are getting lots of offensive rebs early. thats gonna kill us.


----------



## BlackNRed

Eddie Eddie Eddie!


----------



## -33-

Eddie boards the miss and lays it in! 7-2 Heat

Rip hits the J, 7-4 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. is attacking early!!!

Good sign!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jones hitting the boards and getting his 5th point.


----------



## BlackNRed

Aside from the O Rebs, Nice D thus far.


----------



## -33-

Shaq with the slam! 9-4 Heat

Dwyane really needs to just let the game come to him, not force his presense...just let it happen on it's own...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

My ideal situation for this game would be for Tayshaun to score 30 pts and get 10 boards and 3 blks and the Heat get the victory...


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade is cold so far. 0-3 shooting. Shaq needs to go for 25/10 tonite at least


----------



## -33-

Rip hits the J, 9-6 Heat

Tayshaun for 3, 9-9...too many 2nd chance points...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Second chance shot for Prince for 3 ties it at 9.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

We didnt guard Rip or Prince on the last 2 plays...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> Wade is cold so far. 0-3 shooting. Shaq needs to go for 25/10 tonite at least


Im guessing he will try to.


----------



## -33-

Shaq with the hook, 11-9 Heat

Chauncey misses, Eddie boards it...Wade assist to Udon, 13-9 Heat...

Timeout Pistons, 5:13 left in the 1st


----------



## BlackNRed

Nice pass under the basket. Wade to Haslem.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Five minutes to go in the first, Detroit calls to.

Shaq has 6 and 2.


----------



## UD40

Nice way to find Udominator flash, if we cant get wade going, just do what we're doing, getting it to Shaq.


----------



## RoyWilliams

BTW im cheering for the heat, ive got ucash on it. :banana:


----------



## -33-

That's what I want to see out of Dwyane....don't force himself into the game, use his presence to make everyone else better, and the scoring will fall into place...if he tries to force it, he's gonna take himself and us out of the game on offense..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade with the lob to Shaq for the jam!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade to Shaq for the alley oop dunk!


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade with a long 2!


----------



## -33-

nice pass, Wade to Shaq for the slam! 15-9 Heat

Sheed gets swatted, the crying begins....Wade hits the J on the other end, 17-9 Heat

Chauncey with the put back, 17-11 Heat


----------



## -33-

Wade throws it away, Rip scores on the fast break...17-13 Heat

Ben flops, foul on Shaq (1st)

Eddie misses, board by Udon and gets fouled by Sheed (1st)

2:34 left in the 1st


----------



## BlackNRed

Offensive Rebound by Udon, to the line he goes. foul #1 on Sheed.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade and 1!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade And 1


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade for two and the foul.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jones just went limping to the locker room.


----------



## -33-

Udon at the line...hits both, 19-13 Heat

Sheed hits a 2, 19-15 Heat

Wade basket AND THE FOUL! 21-15 Heat

oh dear....Dooling in the game, Sheed hits a 3...21-17 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

D.J. is hurt...

Limping to the locker room...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq just dunked home his tenth point.


----------



## -33-

Udonis to Shaq, NICE PASS, 23-17 Heat

Sheed drops it in, 23-19 Heat

Damon goin to the locker room...


----------



## BlackNRed

We get so many 3 second violations its unbelievable.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Always good when all five of the starters have some sort of injury.


----------



## -33-

Rip lowers his shoulder, no call, 23-21 Heat...

Eddie misses to end the quarter, 23-21 Heat


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq is stepping up tonight. 10 points in 3 boards in the first.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

D.J. sprained his left ankle...

He should return!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Interesting, playing Wade the whole game.


----------



## -33-

Rip hits the J...

Tayshaun with the slam...25-23 Pistons

Rip hits again, 27-23 Pistons

PLEASE TAKE DOOLING OUT!


----------



## BlackNRed

Rip is destroying us.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Detroit opened the second with a 6-0 run with Shaq on the bench.


----------



## -33-

This Is The 'dooling Effect', We've All Come To Enjoy........


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq_Diesel said:


> This Is The 'dooling Effect', We've All Come To Enjoy........


Whats up with the capitals?


----------



## mippo

Yeah Dooling is horrible. I'm kind of pissed Van Gundy hasn't even tried to play Shandon or even Steve Smith. Why not even try them to see if something works? It's just bad coaching.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dooling says quit dogging me and dunks it for two.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Dools with the jam!!!

That was nice!!!


----------



## -33-

Dewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwling with the slam, 27-25 Pistons

Ben with a JUMPER (wow), 29-25 Pistons

Zo with the hook, 29-27 Pistons


----------



## LoyalBull

I feel the HEat HAS to have some sort of lead going into the half.

They have gotten slaughtered in the 3rd quarter of this series.

Would be nice if Phil Jackson came to Miami next year.


----------



## -33-

Tayshaun misses, Zo boards it

Sual misses the 3

Rip misses, Zo boards it

Sual gets called for an offensive foul on Rip...amazing...


----------



## LoyalBull

Turnover points:

Miami: 4
Detroit: 11 (and counting)


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade sits, hopefully he doesnt tighten up.


----------



## -33-

Rip hits another jumper, 31-27 Pistons

Sual misses another jumper

McDyess hits a jumper, 33-27 Pistons


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq and Zo on the court together.


----------



## -33-

Shaq misses the hook

Sheed hits a 3, 36-27 Pistons'

jesus play some ****ing defense


----------



## BlackNRed

...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sheed with the 3 puts the Pistons up 9.

Zo gets a tip in to cut it to 7.


----------



## -33-

Zo tips in the miss, 36-29 Pistons

Dyess hits another jumper, no defense at all 38-29 Pistons


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wow Detroit is on fire, hitting 12 of their last 16.


----------



## BlackNRed

They'll cool off.


----------



## LoyalBull

Bad News: Detroit shooting 58%

Good News: they can't keep it up... can they?


----------



## BlackNRed

LoyalBull said:


> Bad News: Detroit shooting 58%
> 
> Good News: they can't keep it up... can they?


Not if we play some defense.


----------



## -33-

anyone remember earlier this season when we were good on defense? what ever happened to that?

58% from the Pistons is ****ing pathetic, b/c they don't have a guy beating us with high % shots down low, it's all uncontested jump shots....maybe Riley should go to the locker room and teach a little defense at halftime


----------



## LoyalBull

This is bad news. Miami has been slow out of the gate in the third. They go down with a deficit, then get a bigger one in the third and thats too much to overcome.


----------



## mippo

Stan Van Gundy is horrible. Shaq sat the first 4:30 of the second quarter because Gundy wanted to rest him so he could put Shaq and Zo in together. The problem is by doing so, he let Shaq get cold and and Detroit took a nice lead with Shaq on the bench... It's one of those things that's like, why did you do that? If you have to give up the lead to do it, it's not worth it just play the game normally.


----------



## -33-

have they said anything about Damon yet?


----------



## -33-

Shaq tips in the miss, 38-31 Heat...

Eddie boards the miss, Shaq fouled by McDyess (2nd)


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow Shaq, just wow. We didnt bring you hear to stare at the ball and do nothing. Moron.


----------



## -33-

DDDDDDDamon back in the game....

Wade misses the J, Campbell boards it (sigh), Billups hits a 3...2nd chance points again, 41-31 Pistons


----------



## BlackNRed

Haslem and 1.


----------



## LoyalBull

Note to Heat... drive to the basket!!!!! REFS are itching to make an impact on this game (5 total free throw attempts so far).

Pistons are taking jumpers... get to the freaking line!!!


----------



## -33-

Udon fouled and the bucket...41-33 Pistons

Shaq boards Sheeds miss....Wade fouled on the drive by Sheed (2nd)

timeout Pistons (Sheed crying as we go to break)


----------



## -33-

Wade at the line...hits both, 41-35 Pistons

Shaq with the block, Wade misses the layup...


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade isn't playing well at all.


----------



## BlackNRed

30 million dollars for what?


----------



## -33-

Shaq boards the miss...pass inside to Shaq, fouled by Campbell (2nd), misses both...

Rip hits another jumper, 43-35 Pistons, can we guard him off the screen a little worse please??????

Shaq misses the hook...

Wade fouled by Prince, hits both, 43-37 Pistons


----------



## BlackNRed

What The ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## -33-

nice make up call Joey Crawford....45-37 Pistons

here we go, offensive foul on Wade


----------



## -33-

Eddie misses a 3, Pistons ball with 7.3 secs left...


----------



## -33-

Eddie!
Eddie!
Eddie!
Eddie!


----------



## UD40

Eeeeeedddddddiiiiieeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Eddddddddddddddddddddddddddddiiiiieeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## -33-

45-40 Halftime


----------



## -33-

well....our season comes down to these next 24 minutes....

gotta make something happen, or we're on vacation


----------



## BlackNRed

WOOOH WADE. 3 pt game.


----------



## -33-

Eddie blocks Big Ben..

Wade hits the fadeaway, 45-42 Pistons...

Sheed misses, boarded by Damon

Shaq misses the hook, Ben boards it


----------



## BlackNRed

and shaq still sucks..


----------



## BlackNRed

Uuuuuuuu!


----------



## -33-

Rip misses, boarded by Udon...

Udon hits the J, 45-44 Pistons

Prince hits the jumper, 47-44 Pistons

Eddie misses the 3...Pistons turn it over


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq is 1/6 since the first quarter, and is gonna lose this game for us.


----------



## -33-

Shaq fouled by Prince inside (2nd)...now Shaq gets the offensive foul (2nd)

Ben with the dunk, 49-44 Pistons

Wade drives and scores, 49-46 Pistons

awful defense leads to Ben dunking...51-46


----------



## -33-

Shaq to Eddie for the slam, 51-48 Pistons

Chauncey scores, 53-48

Wade fouled by Sheed (3rd), and he complains after another obvious call...Wade hits both, 53-50


----------



## BlackNRed

Why does Rasheed whine when he KNOWS he comitted a foul. The man is a complete Jerkoff I swear.


----------



## -33-

Chauncey beats up Damon again, 55-50 Pistons

Sheed hits a jumper, 57-50

Rip fouls Damon (2nd), Wade hits on the floater, 57-52


----------



## -33-

turnover by the Pistons...

WOW WHERES THE KICK!!!!!!!!!! that's a pretty damn easy call.....

Prince misses the 3, Heat ball after the timeout


----------



## BlackNRed

Where is the defense, christ.


----------



## -33-

Wade to Shaq for the slam, 57-54 Pistons, 5 minutes left in the 3rd

Sheed hits a 3, 60-54

Udon hits the J, 60-56


----------



## RoyWilliams

Crazy shot by wade cuts it to a 2 pt lead.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wow i thought they were going to miss that call just now where Wade took that shot.


----------



## BlackNRed

I lied, non shooting foul.


----------



## -33-

Wade hits the flip from the foul line, 60-58 Pistons

Wade draws the foul on Rip (3rd), timeout Heat


----------



## RoyWilliams

Back to 0-0.


----------



## -33-

Wade ties it at 60!!!!

HEAT BALL! OFFENSIVE FOUL ON PRINCE (3RD)

LET'S GO HEAT!
LET'S GO HEAT!
LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## BlackNRed

offensive foul on prince. HEAT BALL! 60-60


----------



## RoyWilliams

What the hell, i leave and put some mulch around the house and put the AC in, come back, and Shaq has about what he had in the first. Did he disappear or what?


----------



## mippo

Hopefully Van Gundy doesn't substitute anyone. He has a tendency to kill our rhythm by taking hot players out of the game.


----------



## -33-

mippo said:


> Hopefully Van Gundy doesn't substitute anyone. He has a tendency to kill our rhythm by taking hot players out of the game.


yes but he's gotta sub sometime...you can't leave players out there the whole half


----------



## -33-

argh! Wade misses!

bad call on Udon against Rip...24 second violation on the Pistons! HEAT BALL!


----------



## BlackNRed

RoyWilliams said:


> What the hell, i leave and put some mulch around the house and put the AC in, come back, and Shaq has about what he had in the first. Did he disappear or what?


1-6 since the 1st.


----------



## -33-

Bye Bye Sheed!


----------



## BlackNRed

62-60 Heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Dooling??


----------



## -33-

Haslem at the line, hits both, 62-60 HEAT!

Rip hits after he pushes off, 62-62

(dooling in the game, 4-0 Pistons run) Ben dunks, 64-62 Pistons

Shaq lays it in, 64-64


----------



## -33-

Shaq grabs the Dooling miss, and lays it in! 66-64 Heat!

Hunter drives at the buzzer.....SWATTED BY UDONIS!

END OF THE 3RD
HEAT 66
PISTONS 64


----------



## BlackNRed

UUUUUU

Cant 

See

Me

HASLEM


----------



## UD40

Udonis does not want that weak stuff at all!! LETS GO 12 MORE MINUTES!


----------



## -33-

12 minutes of basketball left to decide our season. Whoever executes in these last 12 minutes is going to the finals.......

I don't think I've been this nervous since the Fiesta Bowl a few years back, this is nuts...


----------



## BlackNRed

Take Doooling Out Now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33-

welp...here comes the refs, now they're gonna tighten it up....


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't think I've been this nervous since the Fiesta Bowl a few years back, this is nuts...


Don't even bring that highway robbery up.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 12 minutes of basketball left to decide our season. Whoever executes in these last 12 minutes is going to the finals.......
> 
> I don't think I've been this nervous since the Fiesta Bowl a few years back, this is nuts...


For your apts sake, i hope it doesnt turn out the same.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> Don't even bring that highway robbery up.


----------



## -33-

Wade misses, Rip boards it...

BLOCK BY ZO! Rip ties it at 66...


----------



## -33-

Dooling hits, 68-66 Heat

Hunter misses the 3, Sual boards it

Dooling hits again! 70-66 Heat

Sheed hits a J, 70-68 Heat


----------



## -33-

Dooling...WHAT THE **** ARE YOU DOING SHOOTING THAT #?????

McDyess misses, Udon boards it

Wade to Zo, fouled by Prince (4th)

Timeout on the floor


----------



## BlackNRed

RoyWilliams said:


>


I don't want to get into right now, but Buckeye fan or not you know that PI call should not have been called. Though the Canes still had a chance to win the game regardless, that wasn't the deciding factor, ill give u that.


----------



## -33-

Heated said:


> I don't want to get into right now, but Buckeye fan or not you know that PI call should not have been called. Though the Canes still had a chance to win the game regardless, that wasn't the deciding factor, ill give u that.


 why the **** would you bring up the Fiesta Bowl in a time like this????????

God damn.....


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why the **** would you bring up the Fiesta Bowl in a time like this????????
> 
> God damn.....


You brought it up, I just commented. It's a commerical dude. Calm..


----------



## BlackNRed

Offensive Foul!


----------



## -33-

8:41 left in the game...Zo at the line, misses 1st, hits the 2nd, 71-68 Heat

offensive foul on McDyess (3rd), HEAT BALL!

Shaq with the hook! 73-68 Heat

McDyess misses, Dooling boards it...

Shaq fouled by Sheed (no call), travel instead...


----------



## BlackNRed

5 fouls on Sheed. 74-68 HEAT!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> I don't want to get into right now, but Buckeye fan or not you know that PI call should not have been called. Though the Canes still had a chance to win the game regardless, that wasn't the deciding factor, ill give u that.


Im not a Bucks fan, but if Miami would have been called for holding and PI when it happened to Gamble on a third down at the end of the fourth, then the game never goes to OT because it would have been a first, and they could have ran the clock out.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> You brought it up, I just commented. It's a commerical dude. Calm..


He has a short memory, dont blame him when hes watching a game lol.


----------



## -33-

Ben blocked by Shaq!

Fastbreak leads to Udon foul by Sheed (5th), nice pass by Wade!
Udon hits 1, 74-68 Heat

Campbell misses, Eddie boards it...

Shaq misses the hook, Rip hits a J on the other end, 74-70 Heat, 6 minutes left


----------



## BlackNRed

Rip Walked!!


----------



## -33-

Wade called for the charge (4th)

Campbell fouled by Shaq (4th), 5:46 left, 74-70 Heat


----------



## mippo

We missed a couple opportunities there to pull away. Elden will likely make 1 of 2 and make it a 3 point game.


----------



## -33-

Elden at the line....misses the 1st, hits the 2nd...74-71 Heat

Udon misses the J

Chauncey hits the 3, tied at 74


----------



## RoyWilliams

Chaucey with a clutch three ties it.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Damn that one hurt Wade.


----------



## -33-

Wade fouled by Rip (4th)...misses the floater

why didnt Wade go to the line after the foul on Rip???


----------



## mippo

Yeah I didn't understand that one either, he was shooting. Mainly though, why are we NOT going to Shaq right now? He hasn't touched the ball in the past few minutes and we haven't scored either. He's your go to man here, put the ball in his hands and let him win or lose it for you.


----------



## -33-

4 minutes left to decide the season.........

this is where we see the good players seperate themselves....gotta execute now fellas


----------



## -33-

Shaq, Udon, Eddie, Damon, Rasual in the game....

Ben dunks, 76-74 Pistons

Shaq fouled by Ben (1st), (yes that's right, 1st foul)
Shaq hits the 1st (76-75), and the 2nd (76-76)


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq makes both FTs!! Tie game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq with two clutch fts. Nice.


----------



## RoyWilliams

The Diesel starts churning again with another bucket.


----------



## -33-

3 minutes left

Sheed misses, Shaq boards it

Wade back in the game....Shaq with the hook, 78-76 Heat (2:35 left)

Billups misses the 3, Damon boards it...

Rip hits a layup on a ******* play by Damon, 78-78


----------



## RoyWilliams

What the hell Damon, just throw it back to Diesel once he got position again.


----------



## BlackNRed

Come [email protected]!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Deeeeeeeeeefense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq hits one ft to give miami a one pt lead.


----------



## -33-

Shaq fouled on almost a 3pt play....misses the 1st FT, hits the 2nd (79-78 Heat)

1:40 left

damn....good defense by Udon, Sheed to the line for 2


----------



## RoyWilliams

Foul on Haslem, Sheed to the line for two.


----------



## -33-

Sheed hits the 1st (79-79), and 2nd (80-79 Pistons)


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hits both Detroit up one.


----------



## -33-

bad shot by Dwyane, Pistons ball....

1:13 left

I'm not typing anymore, too much nervousness


----------



## RoyWilliams

I dont get it, Shaq has been on a roll, why would u not go back to him.


----------



## -33-

Sheed with the put back, Pistons up 82-79, timeout Heat, 54 seconds left


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq didnt box out, let sheed get the easy put back.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq_Diesel said:


> bad shot by Dwyane, Pistons ball....
> 
> 1:13 left
> 
> I'm not typing anymore, too much nervousness


Your keyboard has enough messed up keys, id suggest stayin away.


----------



## mippo

Wade is really hurting us right now. He wants to do too much and he can't because of the injury. Those 3 shots in a row Wade missed, he should've been giving Shaq the ball there and we likely have a lead now. We go back to Shaq, and we go up again, then Damon Jones careless turnover, and Wade bricks it. Going to Shaq has been effective, but they stop going to him, WHY?


----------



## -33-

RoyWilliams said:


> Your keyboard has enough messed up keys, id suggest stayin away.


 the R key has been dislocated from the keyboard, and is not able to be fixed....it still sorta works though...


----------



## RoyWilliams

mippo said:


> Wade is really hurting us right now. He wants to do too much and he can't because of the injury. Those 3 shots in a row Wade missed, he should've been giving Shaq the ball there and we likely have a lead now. We go back to Shaq, and we go up again, then Damon Jones careless turnover, and Wade bricks it. Going to Shaq has been effective, but they stop going to him, WHY?


Thats what im saying. There is a reason he has lots of rings and is being paid 28 million dollars.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Any suggestions on a new pg?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

D.J. missed a f'n ft!!!

SOB!!!


----------



## mippo

That's the game I think. Fluke championship team moves on thanks to injuries once again.


----------



## RoyWilliams

mippo said:


> That's the game I think. Fluke championship team moves on thanks to injuries once again.


Fluke?


----------



## -33-

1. Jamal Mashburn
2. Clarence Weatherspoon
3. Damon Jones

welcome to the club Damon...****ing choke job


----------



## BlackNRed

Lol, talking about R keys while our season is about to be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## -33-

RoyWilliams said:


> Fluke?


 he's talking about the history of every series the Pistons have won last 2 years, there is a big injury to the other team


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 1. Jamal Mashburn
> 2. Clarence Weatherspoon
> 3. Damon Jones
> 
> welcome to the club Damon...****ing choke job


Im glad you dont have weapons at your house.


----------



## BlackNRed

Oh btw, **** damon jones.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

mippo said:


> That's the game I think. Fluke championship team moves on thanks to injuries once again.


U can say that again!!!

Look what we did to them with a Shaq at 70-75% and an injured Wade in games 5, 6 and 7!

If Shaq and Wade were healthy we woulda taken them out in 5-6!!!


----------



## kidd2rj

i don't think there's any question about that. pistons BARELY beat a severely beat up miami team. if wade didn't get hurt then i don't think many people outside of pistons fans think that miami would not have won. what a sad day...now we have to watch these ugly SA vs detroit basketball games. what am i saying. no one will watch them


----------



## mippo

Yeah, Pistons are a fluke. Everyone knows it. 

You think you beat this Heat team if they are healthy? You lose in 5. Pistons did not deserve to win the championship last year, and they don't deserve to be in the Finals this year. They are a fluke and every team they play has a star player injured. They got lucky, that's it. They are a good team, but they are no championship team and that makes them a fluke.


----------



## arenas809

Now all the bandwagon Heat fans here in Miami can take the flags off their cars and put the Shaq jerseys in the closet.

This is serious garbage for them to choke like this.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jones didn't cost you. Billups didn't miss his free throws and Wade missed what would of been the tying 3.


----------



## GB

Injuries are part of the game.

Wade will learn from watching and waiting a season.

Detroit just showed him what "heart of a champion" really means.


----------



## RoyWilliams

mippo said:


> Yeah, Pistons are a fluke. Everyone knows it.
> 
> You think you beat this Heat team if they are healthy? You lose in 5. Pistons did not deserve to win the championship last year, and they don't deserve to be in the Finals this year. They are a fluke and every team they play has a star player injured. They got lucky, that's it. They are a good team, but they are no championship team and that makes them a fluke.


Hard to call a team that won the championship and then is heading back for another shot again a fluke.


----------



## kidd2rj

actually, the biggest play of the game down the stretch was that awful play by damon jones where he threw it away. heat up 2 with the ball and damon gets caught in the air with no idea what he was going to do. give it to shaq and let him do his thing. and then tops it off with a missed free throw. how come he goes crazy against my nets and can't hit crap against the pistons


----------



## kamego

Injuries are part of the game. You can't call a team a fluke because they don't get hurt as much as the other guys....


----------



## kidd2rj

then how come the nets don't get any respect? i know they didn't win by 2 straight finals is pretty impressive and took detroit to game 7 last year. if kidd wasn't playing on one knee then nets probably would have been there again last year.


----------



## UD40

Great games by both of the teams, I'm just at a loss for words. DJ is my boy...but you know. Gutsy, gutsy performance by Wade. I dont think anyone on the Pistons, or any team at that could do what he did. I'm still gonna 'don my Wade jersey tommorrow, keep my head high, and imagine this team next year....DAMN!


----------



## BlackNRed

kidd2rj said:


> actually, the biggest play of the game down the stretch was that awful play by damon jones where he threw it away. heat up 2 with the ball and damon gets caught in the air with no idea what he was going to do. give it to shaq and let him do his thing. and then tops it off with a missed free throw. how come he goes crazy against my nets and can't hit crap against the pistons


Damon Jones cost us this game. I hope he and Keyon get traded.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Heated said:


> Damon Jones cost us this game. I hope he and Keyon get traded.


Only if you get some guards.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Man, our ****ing luck. I'm just pissed beyond words right now. I can't stand that ***** Rasheed cheering about another winning another ****ing game... We've come so far, only to have our reign ended by being injury-laden at our most crucial hour. Congrats fans of the NBA! You can look forward to a boring as **** finals between the Spurs and the Pistons!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I have to say congrats on a gutsy performance and an amazing season. After watching all of this series, there is no way I can still say that Kobe is better than Dwyane Wade. You guys have got a stud. With some rest and another offseason of conditioning, Shaq may be able to stay healthy next season. I wish my team would take notes on how to play team ball from you guys. No way you can hang your heads. Great job Miami.


----------



## BlackNRed

-D! said:


> I have to say congrats on a gutsy performance and an amazing season. After watching all of this series, there is no way I can still say that Kobe is better than Dwyane Wade. You guys have got a stud. With some rest and another offseason of conditioning, Shaq may be able to stay healthy next season. I wish my team would take notes on how to play team ball from you guys. No way you can hang your heads. Great job Miami.


Good post, and thanks. Man.. I feel horrible right now.


----------



## WSU151

PartisanRanger said:


> Man, our ****ing luck. I'm just pissed beyond words right now. I can't stand that ***** Rasheed cheering about another winning another ****ing game


Couldn't have said it better. 

Maybe one day Shaq will learn to hit a hook shot five feet away from the basket...how many of those f'in shots did he miss, and miss short?????? Goddamn it. And Keyon, DJ...aaaagggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## LOYALTY

Heated said:


> Damon Jones cost us this game. I hope he and Keyon get traded.



Did U see what they did in the rest of the playoffs?? I wish you were the Miami GM. You'd trade away excellent talent because they didn't perform well in the biggest and most pressure packed game they've ever played.

And as far as injuries.. It happens. No team is 100% healthy at this time of year. It's just a shame that the injury happened to one of the best guards in the last 10 years of NBA basketball (Wade).


----------



## GB

True fans of the game won't denigrate another teams win by calling it a fluke. They didn't win by 15 or 20 or some other absurd number. 

The game was neck and neck until the last, with execution and free throws being the difference...not talent.


----------



## Copper

Congrats on a great season fellas, Wade is on his way up the star chart, this kid is tough and he put on quite a display tonight. It will be interesting to see what moves if any are made to the team this summer. Also anyone that thinks the Spurs Pistons matchup is gonna be boring is nuts. The finals will be very enjoyable to any basketball fan instead of a ESPN highlight fan.


----------



## AtomGreen

Dumars has assembled a team that plain and simple ISN'T injury prone. That is a hugely underrated team quality to have. That's a credit to Dumars ability as a GM and it's a credit to the Pistons players at being able to stay reasonably healthy. 

Fluke championship team?! That's hilarious, and wrong. Was LA a fluke championship team in '88 when Isaiah missed almost all of the final game with a sprained ankle? Hell no...injuries are part of the games my friends...the sooner you realize that fact, the sooner you'll be able to remove those sour grapes from your disappointed mouths.


----------



## BlackNRed

LOYALTY said:


> Did U see what they did in the rest of the playoffs?? I wish you were the Miami GM. You'd trade away excellent talent because they didn't perform well in the biggest and most pressure packed game they've ever played.
> 
> And as far as injuries.. It happens. No team is 100% healthy at this time of year. It's just a shame that the injury happened to one of the best guards in the last 10 years of NBA basketball (Wade).


I see a guy who is a defensive liability, with his only threat on offense being that he can hit the 3.

I see a guy who is a "wannabe kobe" if you will, trying to do it all by himself, not playing team ball.

I think we can do better. The last thing we need is an egomaniac coming off the bench, and a starter who wouldnt know defense if it came up and bit him in the ***.


----------



## mippo

Yeah, and just like people still point out Isiah's injury 17 years later, you can pretty much bet there are a large percentage of fans that once again won't give Detroit the credit Detroit thinks they deserve. 

I watched the series, every minute of every game. From what I saw, Miami was by far the better team and it was the injuries that held Miami back, not Detroit and realistically, most fans watching probably think the same thing. 

Even if Detroit manages to beat San Antonio, which I doubt, it would be true they won a championship like they did last year, but just like last year you can also count on people doubting Detroit for the next 17 years bringing up the injuries. 

Detroit at least has a Case against the Lakers since they won in 5, but can you honestly say that they proved they were better then an injured Miami team that took them to the wire of game 7 or the Nets last year if Kidd isn't injured? Nope, but Detroit got the wins, and with it comes 17 years of doubt. Heat fans have to accept the loss, and Detroit fans will need to realize a lot of fans still don't respect the Pistons as a championship team. 

You can bet 17 years from now, fans will still remember this just like everyone remembers Isiah's injury 17 years ago. 

Some people like winning, and others like the respect that comes with it. Detroit wins, but they haven't earned any respect yet and personally, I would rather earn the respect then the victory due to injury.


----------



## Joker

Congratulations to Detroit for a great series... they capitalized on our mistakes, played excellent defense, and took full advantage of our injuries with the matchups Brown put on the floor. 

The series could have gone either way. I think the only big discrepancy, and I said before the series started is the coaching talent... LB made all the right plays, Stan made all the wrong ones.

God knows what would have happened if it were Riley coaching this team. For the love of God man, please go back to coaching and put Stan back on that bench! 



Words can't express my deception and disgust right now.


----------



## nickrock23

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade called for the charge (4th)
> 
> Campbell fouled by Shaq (4th), 5:46 left, 74-70 Heat


that was the whole game. instead of up 7 (that wade call was a pile of ****, rip lowered his shoulder the same way on eddie at least 50 times this series and was called once in 7 games) rip weighs 40 lbs, he was beat, he flopped, and u give him that call in game 7 with 5 min left. awesome


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Well, we should have won this game. DJ turning the ball over, Shaq not making the "and 1 dunk," and then DWade having a Kobe moment forcing a quick outside jumper killed us. It also would've helped if my guy could have got some boards down the stretch. Injuries are part of the game, but the Pistons have gotten the advantage on Shaq the last 2 years. Ho Grant and Malone killed LA last year, and DWade and Shaq killed Miami this year. I have a very empty feeling right now.


----------



## SHAQ denied

stan van (i choke)gundy and your mash unit team, can what till next year to find the promises land.when shaq will be a year older and we will still be in are prime.cant wait to see you cry next year. FOR ONE LAST TIME GO PISTONS


----------



## Darth Bryant

yea, shaq if he wasnt so old and broken the heat might have won. I guess when you dont have KOBE on your team in the finals its hard to come through, but I guess when you are the MDE you can dominate, ooops I mean lose a game 7 at home!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Oh by the way................at least willis reed's team ..........................................................................................................WON!! Heat SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSU151

SHAQ denied said:


> stan van (i choke)gundy and your mash unit team, can what till next year to find the promises land.when shaq will be a year older and we will still be in are prime.cant wait to see you cry next year. FOR ONE LAST TIME GO PISTONS


I don't want to be mean, but what kind of post is this??? I can't believe this retard knows how to use the internet.


----------



## WSU151

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Oh by the way................at least willis reed's team ..........................................................................................................WON!! Heat SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CDRacing, I'm sure there's something better you can do with your time than post this crap. Seriously...go annoy people that actually like you.



> yea, shaq if he wasnt so old and broken the heat might have won. I guess when you dont have KOBE on your team in the finals its hard to come through, but I guess when you are the MDE you can dominate, ooops I mean lose a game 7 at home!!


How did Kobe fair against the Pistons last year with Shaq?? Did Kobe and the Lakers even get to a game 7?? And how did healthy and in-his-prime Kobe do this year without Shaq?? That Lakers playoff run this year sure was amazing. I'm surprised how far they got...

Go call Kobe, have him come over and rape you, and leave us the fuc.k alone.

*If I get suspended/banned for that comment, I'll take one for the team*


----------



## BlackNRed

SHAQ denied said:


> stan van (i choke)gundy and your mash unit team, can what till next year to find the promises land.when shaq will be a year older and we will still be in are prime.cant wait to see you cry next year. FOR ONE LAST TIME GO PISTONS


Man, you know you're a loser when you register on a message board just to talk smack to the other team AFTER you've won. A bigger man would at least do it during the series. You aren't a real Pistons fan as far as i'm concerned, you're just a nother mindless troll. I smell fair weathered fan.

Why the Heat forum mods allow this crap is beyond me.


----------



## Darth Bryant

WSU151 said:


> CDRacing, I'm sure there's something better you can do with your time than post this crap. Seriously...go annoy people that actually like you.



You are right. That was actually my friend who was drunk celebrating the victory of the Pistons. I predicted a Heat victory, I was really surprised by the actual result. And glad at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## nickrock23

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You are right. That was actually my friend who was drunk celebrating the victory of the Pistons. I predicted a Heat victory, I was really surprised by the actual result. And glad at the same time. :biggrin:


what was he drinking, wine coolers?


----------



## MacDanny 6

No one in here should be calling the Pistons a fluke and using the excuse of injuries for losing this series. The Heat were up with less than 2 minutes to go. This was a very winnable game for them. The Pistons just played like the true defending champions that they are. You guys should just congratulate them and hope to come back stronger next year. When the Pistons lost in the conference finals to the Nets a few years ago, they didn't hang their heads and make fun of the Nets. They came back the next year and won the championship.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Franco 5 said:


> No one in here should be calling the Pistons a fluke and using the excuse of injuries for losing this series. The Heat were up with less than 2 minutes to go. This was a very winnable game for them. The Pistons just played like the true defending champions that they are. You guys should just congratulate them and hope to come back stronger next year. When the Pistons lost in the conference finals to the Nets a few years ago, they didn't hang their heads and make fun of the Nets. They came back the next year and won the championship.


I agree that Game 7 was certainly winnable and the Heat's poor offensive and defensive execution down the stretch led to the ultimate loss in the game and the series, but I have no doubt that Detroit would not have won, or even have gotten to Game 7, if Wade was playing uninjured. This is the same Wade that torched Detroit for 40, 36, and 28 during the series, and whose attacks to the basket invigorated the Miami offense. By watching Wade's performance in Game 7 it was clear that he was playing in pain, and passed up many shots or drives that he would regularly take and make. And if we're talking both Wade AND Shaq healthy, this series probably would barely reach a Game 5, if that. Of course this is all speculation, and to the victor go the spoils, but let's not avoid the obvious truth that without Miami's injury problems winning the ECF seems nearly certain for the Heat.


----------



## Copper

Franco 5 said:


> No one in here should be calling the Pistons a fluke and using the excuse of injuries for losing this series. The Heat were up with less than 2 minutes to go. This was a very winnable game for them. The Pistons just played like the true defending champions that they are. You guys should just congratulate them and hope to come back stronger next year. When the Pistons lost in the conference finals to the Nets a few years ago, they didn't hang their heads and make fun of the Nets. They came back the next year and won the championship.


 True, this type of stumble can work 2 ways...you either remember every second of what it took to get there and how intense the games were and come back next season prepared? or you blame injuries and hang your head. All great championship teams and their fans( at least in my mind) need this type of failure in order to appreciate and cherish the championship when they do finally get over that hump and win.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Well then us Heat fans better hope we pull an Isiah Thomas next year...


----------

